# Brand New Mounting System from M-Edge!



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/3gunmo

hope you like!

Jaime


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Will this be on all the covers, or just a select few? When will it be available? Love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Will this be on all the covers, or just a select few? When will it be available? Love it!


Hi Tabatha,

It is now available for the Kindle 3 Latitude Jacket in Black. Here's the link: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitude.psp

We are still working on integrating this into additional jackets. I will post more information as it becomes available.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put it on all of them PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ouu awww!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks really nice.  I can't wait till someone gets one and gives us pictures of it with their Kindle in it...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered one last night!! (Or was it the night before last?)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like that!  I love any mounting system that's practically invisible.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I like it! Can't wait to see it in more colors!


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks good.... simple, practical.  Please put it on other covers in your product line!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

How does it work


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> How does it work


Amen! I'm totally confused. I have no clue what everyone is raving about. I don't see how it affixes the Kindle.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe the Kindle just snaps in. Kind of like the rail system.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Amen! I'm totally confused. I have no clue what everyone is raving about. I don't see how it affixes the Kindle.


Looks to me like the kindle would snap into it....it is holding it in the case at the four corners. Look at the picture and you can see the clear plastic corner holders on each kindle corner.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

If my experience with PDAs that "snap in" like that are any indication, this method would be far less secure than the corner strap method. Perhaps the "fit" is much tighter than what I have been used to on other devices, though.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks interesting.  I can't wait to read some user reviews and see more colors and styles.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Phil75070 said:


> If my experience with PDAs that "snap in" like that are any indication, this method would be far less secure than the corner strap method. Perhaps the "fit" is much tighter than what I have been used to on other devices, though.


We will need to see some youtube drop tests that show that the kindle is retained in the cover if dropped from waist or chest height. I recall a video someone posted of his blackberry being tossed down a flight of stairs in an Otterbox case - dramatic testimonial.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice but they dont have it for the DX in fact the latitude is no longer available for the DX unless they pulled it to revamp it in this new hinge style


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

quite a few of you have the same thoughts as me - how does it compare to straps and hinges based on drop tests.  

I had an M-edge hinged cover for k2 that I quite liked and haven't found a suitable replacement for it now that I have my k3.  If these hold up to drop tests and they are installed in one of the k3 covers I like despite the straps, then I may well be getting a new M-Edge.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Do the M-Edge covers have a way to fold the front cover back and have it secured in place to keep it back?


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Do the M-Edge covers have a way to fold the front cover back and have it secured in place to keep it back?


The description on the M-Edge site says that the front cover can be folded back and zipped in that position to keep it folded back.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Our new mounting system is super simple! The Kindle3 just clicks in place. To remove it, just pop one corner loose with your thumb and then pull the device free. I have posted some pictures on my Facebook page here...http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22760&id=100001425307279&l=8b35b1801c

Although I haven't got a video of it, I just did a series of drop tests with the Kindle3 in our Latitude Jacket with the new molded mounting system. I had the front cover zipped back, open, as if I were reading. Dropped from a seated position, it didn't pop out at all and I dropped it about 10 times. Each time I tried to drop it at a different angle so it would land in a different way. From a standing position with the Kindle held at waist height, I dropped it about 10 times. One of those times the device did pop out of the mounting system. I also dropped it about 10 times from chest height (although zipped closed this time) and it did pop out of at least one corner each time. Don't worry, the Kindle was not damaged at all!

Please note that although we do make our jackets to be protective, our Latitude Jacket is not a ruggedized case and was not designed to protect an e-reader when dropped from a significant height.

So, for small drops, it holds just fine, but beware, dropped from chest height or greater will probably result in the mounting system letting go of the device and the device may pop out of the jacket completely, if open. If dropped while zipped closed, or if you haven't unzipped the case in a while, I would strongly recommend checking to make sure all four corners were still secure. This, to me, is just common sense though.

I hope this has been helpful! Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Jackie!  I received my shipping notification this afternoon.  I'm looking forward to trying out the new system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Very interesting!  Looks secure and snug!


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

After lurking for a couple of days, I finally joined KB's today.

I ordered one of these covers with the new mounting system and today, I received notice of shipment via Fedex WOooHOoo!!!

I can't wait to try it out. Right now, my Kindle is naked and needs a cover LOL.

Prior to seeing this thread, I had also ordered an Oberon cover. I don't know which I will like best but I'm pretty sure I will be happy with this mounting system. It's much more pleasing to the eye than corner straps, if nothing else


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

hidden_user said:


> After lurking for a couple of days, I finally joined KB's today.
> 
> I ordered one of these covers with the new mounting system and today, I received notice of shipment via Fedex WOooHOoo!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome! I can't wait to read your reviews.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

A quick note. In order to prevent confusion regarding our Latitude Jackets for the Kindle3, we have split them out onto 3 separate product pages. So the link provided earlier in this thread is no longer accurate for our jacket with the molded mounting system. To view or purchase this item, please use the following link. Thank you!!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitudemolded.psp


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> A quick note. In order to prevent confusion regarding our Latitude Jackets for the Kindle3, we have split them out onto 3 separate product pages. So the link provided earlier in this thread is no longer accurate for our jacket with the molded mounting system. To view or purchase this item, please use the following link. Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-latitudemolded.psp


Hope I'm not putting you on the spot - have these passed drop tests? Are those corners secure enough to handle a fall from waist or chest height?


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Take a look at the post noted below:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45683.msg801407.html#msg801407


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So far so good .... will many of the different cover styles be updated to use this system?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jackie, do you have a timeline for when other colors and styles will be available with this mounting system?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://twitpic.com/3gunmo
> 
> hope you like!
> Jaime


I dont like it, I LOVE it. Please, put these on all your covers, esp the New Yorkers......


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone!

We are very glad that you all are excited about our new mounting system!  We are working on getting it incorporated into more of our jacket styles, but I do not have a time line on any of them yet.  As soon as we have more information we will share it.  In the meantime, other than the New Yorker jackets, are there any particular colors/styles you all would like to see?  Having a "hot list" always helps us focus our efforts where they will be the most appreciated.  Thank you!!!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> We are very glad that you all are excited about our new mounting system! We are working on getting it incorporated into more of our jacket styles, but I do not have a time line on any of them yet. As soon as we have more information we will share it. In the meantime, other than the New Yorker jackets, are there any particular colors/styles you all would like to see? Having a "hot list" always helps us focus our efforts where they will be the most appreciated. Thank you!!!
> 
> ...


I would buy the Trip jacket in PINK with this new mounting system.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I would purchase a Purple Platform for K3 with this new system. Do not like corner strap mount systems.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> I would purchase a Purple Platform for K3 with this new system. Do not like corner strap mount systems.


Ditto!!!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The Platform (the easel case) in basic, boring, dull and practical BLACK.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Another vote for the Platform. (Or to repeat a suggestion I've made in another thread, what I truly LONG for is a flip-style ICON cover. That, with the new mounting system, would be my _ideal_ cover!)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been looking at the Cambridge or the Executive.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Executive in fuchsia for me.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay -- you all definitely just jumped to the front of the line.
As a die hard K2 Noreve fan who's far less than thrilled with what they did to the K3 Noreve I'll now be seriously looking at an Executive or Cambridge.  

Good Job!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Okay -- you all definitely just jumped to the front of the line.
> As a die hard K2 Noreve fan who's far less than thrilled with what they did to the K3 Noreve I'll now be seriously looking at an Executive or Cambridge.
> 
> Good Job!!


Exactly what I thought too. A former Noreve lover here.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Just wondering, how thick is it? I'm trying to picture what "heft" if any it will add to the case. Looking at my new New Yorker cover, it's so slim and lightweight, which I love love LOVE, that I wouldn't want the new mounting system to add noticeable weight or thickness to it.  Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Exactly what I thought too. A former Noreve lover here.


Here's a third former Noreve lover too. That's what I like about this mounting system, it's practically invisible, like the Noreve. I wonder if the leather is as luscious feeling as the Noreve's?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

The Executive in Navy Blue and Black.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a third former Noreve lover too. That's what I like about this mounting system, it's practically invisible, like the Noreve. I wonder if the leather is as luscious feeling as the Noreve's?


I don't think any of the M-Edge covers are leather. Most are made with synthetic leather and the first cover with this new mounting system is nylon fabric (I think). I did find the synthetic stuff to be very soft and smooth.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Afternoon Everyone!

Our new molded mounting system shouldn't add to the thickness of the jackets.  It is about 2mm thick, which is about the same thickness the corner straps.  And it adds about 1 1/2 ounces to the weight.

Although most of our jackets for the Kindle3 are made with microfiber (synthetic) leather, we do currently have our Cambridge and Classic jackets which use genuine leather.  And we have more styles still in the works.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Lisa M. said:


> Just wondering, how thick is it? I'm trying to picture what "heft" if any it will add to the case. Looking at my new New Yorker cover, it's so slim and lightweight, which I love love LOVE, that I wouldn't want the new mounting system to add noticeable weight or thickness to it. Thanks


That is also my concern. I have used the Speck case, which utilizes a similar (in concept) plastic clip-in backing to hold the Kindle. Not only does it add significant thickness to the cover since the mount lifts the Kindle off the surface, but the big hunk of plastic makes the cover look and feel rather cheap and toy-like. The M-Edge may have a more refined and better crafted version of the concept, though. Would be nice if they offered a version where the mount was graphite colored to match the kindle (well many of them). Oddly, transparent often blends in poorly since it can refract light.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

If you use decalgirl then you could put the left over parts on the plastic mounts. I have done that with the smack dab clip.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> If you use decalgirl then you could put the left over parts on the plastic mounts. I have done that with the smack dab clip.


That's a good idea Pushka. I did that with the Smak-Dab clip too.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd certainly be willing to beta test a platform case with the new clip system and if chosen, any color would be preferable.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's a good idea Pushka. I did that with the Smak-Dab clip too.


It was you who thought of it Patricia - I couldnt remember but now I do.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

We just shot some fun drop test videos to show everyone our mounting system in action. Stay tuned!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Our new molded mounting system can handle anything from a juggling accident...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cute videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Pushka said:


> If you use decalgirl then you could put the left over parts on the plastic mounts. I have done that with the smack dab clip.


Very good idea.


----------



## casseymarie74 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would love the Latitude in fuchsia.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone have some pictures? The photos on their site make the case look kinda thick. I like the idea of the new mounting system,but a big case defeats the purpose of buying a super sleek kindle 3. I am a case/cover addict so ..pix please.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

And back to back with an Oberon. Just about the same thickness and footprint. Although the rounded corners of the Latitude may make it appear slightly smaller than the Oberon in the picture, they are just about the same size.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, especially the comparison with the Oberon. Gives me an idea of the thickness which doesn't look like it'll be an issue at all. Think I'll give it a try.



[email protected] said:


> We just shot some fun drop test videos to show everyone our mounting system in action. Stay tuned!


 I like the videos.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Thanks for the pictures, especially the comparison with the Oberon. Gives me an idea of the thickness which doesn't look like it'll be an issue at all. Think I'll give it a try.


I honestly don't think you'll be disappointed. My impression of the Latitude with the new retention system is that it's very well constructed and will provide ample protection in all except the most extreme conditions ... like dropping it into a bucket of water or stepping on it. It's pretty dang sturdy and the retention system works REALLY well with the Kindle just snapping into place.

The M-Edge Latitude just reminds me of ... say ... a super nice and pretty sturdy CD case for instance. Construction is top notch.

I expect the Oberon will serve me best at home. The Oberon appeals to me because it has character and charm and I LIKE the feel of leather. It just feels REALLY good in my hands at home. "Natural" feels more appealing to me than synthetic. But, I think the M-Edge Latitude will serve me best away from home. That is not to say that I wouldn't carry the Oberon around with me for any particular reason, except the M-Edge with the zipper, seals against intrusions better. At least that is my perception.

I'm a new Kindle owner and these are the two covers I choose. One for home and one for serious out and about. Of course, M-Edge does have some leather products too, but as a new user I guess I just happened to see the Oberon first LOL ... now I'm afraid to look at M-Edge leather HA !!! I might end up with 3 covers if I did.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am holding out for a book style.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a very attractive system.. still not keen on the zipper part but it is a nice case.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhh I like the mount. The zipper case is not something I would use and I probably would find it distracting -- though I can see it might work well for some.  

That mount in a book style cover will be very tempting!!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Still holding out for a platform flip case.


----------

